# Trawlermen Series 2



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

An Amazon email informs me the DVD of series 2 is to be released on 11th March - £12.70 delivered (4/5 day service). Available for pre-order. They are also selling BOTH series for £17.94 total ie series 1, is only £5.24

However, Series 2 is cheaper at the _*The Hut @ £10.95*_


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

How many series was their ?


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

Google 
'wiki + trawlermen' gives about 73,100 results (0.36 seconds) 

First hit, then first para
_*"Four series and a special have been broadcast, totalling 20 episodes"*
_


----------

